# Caught a leopard redfish today



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Was too lazy to take my fly rod out on the paddleboard today but this thing pulled plenty of drag on the spin. Pulled harder that any I've caught this size. I wonder if the mutation gives them more pep?


----------



## DeepSeaNick (3 mo ago)

That’s a really wicked looking pattern. Nice!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Sweet!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a crazy looking seatrout


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty as a speckled pup...


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Thats a speckled-sea-redfish. You can always tell by the angle of the dorsal vent and the direction that the 4th row of scales back from the gills is angled. 
Sheesh, I get so tired of people mis identifying fish!!


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

nice fish! surprised to hear of the fight with the colder water


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Cool looking red.


----------



## Kyle_Hughes (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats a pretty one. Would be a good one for a spot tournament.


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Such a rad looking fish. Amazing photo quality as well.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Yea swc had a spot tournament around here last yr and i couldn't make it, hope they do it again.


----------



## sgiberson (May 31, 2012)

Cool looking Red!


----------

